# yoksa senin zafın sayılı [sic]



## seitt

Greetings,

In Episode 2 of “Muhteşem Yüzyıl”, someone is given an order backed up the threat “yoksa senin zafın sayılı”.

Have I understand correctly? What is the proper spelling and meaning of “zaf”?

All the best, and many thanks,

Simon


----------



## maxguncel

It could be "*zaaf*" which is "*weak point*"

And "*sayılı*" doesn't make sense that could be "*sayılır*"


----------



## macrotis

I don't watch that series. Can you give an approximate time so that I watch that part and try to hear what was said?


----------



## seitt

Many thanks. It's been broadcast already. The next episode is at about 2000hrs on Show TV.

It was probably the second episode, which you can access here:
http://www.tividizi.com/muhtesem-yuzyil-2-bolum.html

And the first, by the way, is here:
http://www.tividizi.com/muhtesem-yuzyil-1-bolum.html


----------



## seitt

PS Sorry: The next episode is on Wednesday about 2000hrs on Show TV.


----------



## Rallino

I have watched the episode now. (And I must tell you, I'm dead-bored ) 
The Sultan says: _*Orada kuş uçsa haberin olacak. Olmazsa, senin zaafın sayarım.* _

_*Zaaf *_-which normally means _a weak point_, is used here in the sense of _incompetency_ or _unsatisfactoriness._

_(You're supposed to be aware of even the slightest events that occur there. Otherwise, I'll consider it to be your inadequacy.)_


----------



## seitt

Dear Rallino,

Now, that really does deserve a special thank you.

Many, many thanks. I couldn't imagine a more perfect answer.

Best wishes,

Simon

PS Many thanks to maxguncel and macrotis too. I appreciate that my question was flawed, so thank you for your patience and helpfulness.


----------

